
Nigeria Shuts Off Internet & Mobile For Inauguration - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nigeria_shuts_off_internet_mobile_after_election.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4ded08bbaaf9e4c5%2C0
======
nextparadigms
How many revolutions does it take for Governments to realize that shutting
down the Internet will backfire badly?

